# Sticky  Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the thread



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*passaterer* is taking over the map from me so email (his profile is linked) him with your information :thumbup::beer:. I do not go on here that often...getting old sucks....*DO NOT PM Me looking to get on the Map :banghead:*

* Updated as of 6/2/13*
==============================================================

*To search for the nearest Vag-com type in your location in the link below for directions and contact information to the person closest to you:*

<Nater Removed link to the map>
10/31/20: Sorry guys...there are some people that want to be removed or info (ie. Cell phone numbers) edited out and it doesn’t appear the map is being monitored. If there is someone who can edit the map please contact me. After the map is edited we can add the link back and reopen the thread. 
~Nater>

==============================================================

*If you are on the map please provide passaterer with additional contact information (email or cell phone, name, and type of vag come) so he can update the map accordingly.* 

*For new people that want to put their location on the map please email passaterer  with the following information and he will update the map:*

*Name
Location 
Type of Vag-com
Alternate form of contact (email, cell phone, or both) *

=============================================================

There has been an Andriod app created for the Vagcom Locator and can be found here:

The link to the app on Google Play is here:* Vagcom Locator Andriod App*

Props to *mercavius * for the creation of this Android App :thumbup:
==============================================================

*Which Vag-com can be used with my car:*

see here for a complete list:

http://www.ross-tech.net/VCDS/download/VCDSCompatibilityCharts.pdf

2 x 2 adapter works for cars pre OBD 2 years from 1990-1995
Key-Com works for cars 1995-2003
Micro-Can works for only mk5’s and newer i.e 2005-on. (not compatible with some Audi models)
Hex com (now discontinued) is like the Key-Com
Hex-Can series is compatible with all vehicles 95-on

==============================================================


----------



## B_TitusJr (Mar 2, 2003)

Please remove me from this list. And/or let me know how I can have my name/info removed from this list. Thank you


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

B_TitusJr said:


> Please remove me from this list. And/or let me know how I can have my name/info removed from this list. Thank you


I can do it on monday thanks


----------



## SERGEI88N (Oct 16, 2010)

*Hex+can*

Va b 23451 hex+can


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

SERGEI88N said:


> Va b 23451 hex+can


 please provide me with more information than this. I need at the min an alternate form of contact, otherwise you will not be added to the map. There are way to many people that are on the map that people have not been able to get a hold of because they are never on vortex. 

Thanks for your understanding


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

this search is very cool


----------



## new2vwnj (Nov 10, 2009)

nice thread.. im in NJ.. need help with my euro switch...


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

new2vwnj said:


> nice thread.. im in NJ.. need help with my euro switch...


 did u search for the closest person  because it will give it to you with either their vortex sn and/or other contact infop


----------



## new2vwnj (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes. In the search it gave me only one person but when I used that other link with the huge list. O pmed like four people in Nj that were local.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

new2vwnj said:


> Yes. In the search it gave me only one person but when I used that other link with the huge list. O pmed like four people in Nj that were local.


 cool man just checkin. ya that vagolator does have a lot more people on it hopefully someone responds, if not and your ever in the ct area hit me up and ill do it for you :thumbup:


----------



## new2vwnj (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok cool man! 
That means alot! 
Is there anymore shows for this year that maybe ull be at? 
Also what's your zip ? 
I'll see how far around you are!


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

new2vwnj said:


> Ok cool man!
> That means alot!
> Is there anymore shows for this year that maybe ull be at?
> Also what's your zip ?
> I'll see how far around you are!


 06082 enfield ct, i wont be at any more shows this year unfortunatly


----------



## new2vwnj (Nov 10, 2009)

ok, i mapped it... your like 4 and half hrs away... 
im thinking if no one local will help me, maybe on a weekend ill take the ride up? 
will you be able to do a mk6? 
and thank you so much for bein helpful :thumbup:


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

new2vwnj said:


> ok, i mapped it... your like 4 and half hrs away...
> im thinking if no one local will help me, maybe on a weekend ill take the ride up?
> will you be able to do a mk6?
> and thank you so much for bein helpful :thumbup:


 ya ive got a hex can and can do any car. just let me know if/when you are thinking about comming up and we can figure it out. :thumbup:


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

Hex+CAN 19380, Pa


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

remmyGLI said:


> Hex+CAN 19380, Pa


 I need more information than just that to add you to the map like an alternate form of contact either email or cell phone otherwise you will not be added. there are 2 many people on the map that dont have this and that has been one of the main complaints from people that have used this to search. 

Thanks for your understanding


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got VAG-COM. Wanted 2 post instead of PM for the guy that's about to drive 4 hours for a cable. 

NJ 07067. micro. [email protected]


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

feelinjunky said:


> Just got VAG-COM. Wanted 2 post instead of PM for the guy that's about to drive 4 hours for a cable.
> 
> NJ 07067. micro. [email protected]


 cool man hope he sees it


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pm'd


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

Slimjimmn said:


> pm'd


added thanks


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

Coolest thread yet and guess who is the closest Vag-Com owner to me. :beer:


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

NickVW's said:


> Coolest thread yet and guess who is the closest Vag-Com owner to me. :beer:



Thanks dude....and to answer your question:

Vortex Sn: NFrazier

:laugh:


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

martytime said:


> Thanks dude....and to answer your question:
> 
> Vortex Sn: NFrazier
> 
> :laugh:


Well your the second closest then haha


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

Nick 
Chicopee MA Near knights castle 
Hex-Can series is compatible with all vehicles 95-on 
Alternate form of contact (PM me, it goes right to my e-mail)


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

NickVW's said:


> Nick
> Chicopee MA Near knights castle
> Hex-Can series is compatible with all vehicles 95-on
> Alternate form of contact (PM me, it goes right to my e-mail)


 unfortunatly i will not add you to the list unless you provide me with an email or a cell phone number because too many people have complained to me that the people that they try to pm do not respond. so in order to better make sure that people will be able to get into contact with owners of a vagcom it is something that i require in order for you to be added to the map. 

thanks for your understanding, 

Matt


----------



## TheRedMK4 (Aug 24, 2009)

CC Widholm
San Diego
KII-USB
(619) 519 5903. Text preferred


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

TheRedMK4 said:


> CC Widholm
> San Diego
> KII-USB
> (619) 519 5903. Text preferred


Thanks :biggrinsanta:


----------



## tony magnolia (Sep 21, 2010)

Add me to the map please 

PM sent with info


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

tony magnolia said:


> Add me to the map please
> 
> PM sent with info


your all set :thumbup:


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

PM sent:thumbup:


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

marty pm sent add me please


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

Biggmike92gti said:


> marty pm sent add me please


I cant add you with out a location 


everyone else has been added


----------



## brinkmen (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone know the best place to buy a vagcom capable of reading and modifying codes on a 07 MkV GTI. I want to program the lights for the euro switch. Thanks.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

brinkmen said:


> Anyone know the best place to buy a vagcom capable of reading and modifying codes on a 07 MkV GTI. I want to program the lights for the euro switch. Thanks.


From Ross tech. You can either get the micro can which will work for your car or if you want to be able to read the older cars (mk4 and below) you need to get a hex can. Here is the link:

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VAGCOM


----------



## brinkmen (Aug 16, 2010)

martytime said:


> From Ross tech. You can either get the micro can which will work for your car or if you want to be able to read the older cars (mk4 and below) you need to get a hex can. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VAGCOM


Any recommendations on the best place to find one under $100? Or are there even any that can modify codes for under $100?

Thanks!


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
We've cleaned the thread up a bit so you don't need to read through it trying to figure out when it's been updated, who to contact, etc.

*****
*So, as a reminder, please PM -martytime- the following info to be added to the map:
Your Name: 
Your Location: (please include postal or zip code for the map to work best)
Type of Vag-com:
Alternate form of contact (email, cell phone, or both) - *
*****


Also, as this forum is sponsored by Ross-Tech, this map is supposed to be for those with legitimate cables only. No clones, knock-offs, or other ill-gotten devices.
Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

I've given ownership of the list back to Martytime, so please make sure you PM him your information. (see first post in thread).

Thank you all!
:beer:


----------



## philvw61 (Jan 8, 2013)

*needvagcondoneonmyjettatdi-inrockland-orangecounty*

lookingtohavemycarcheckedandvagcomsetputinnewinjectorsoversizedsmokesalothaserufidealtimingneedstobresat


----------



## philvw61 (Jan 8, 2013)

*needvagcondoneonmyjettatdi-inrockland-orangecounty*

helpneedvagcomdoneonmytdijettaletmeknowifyoucanhelpcallme8456294561-phil


----------



## plgrgli04 (Feb 5, 2009)

Got my vag-com cable today!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*

Need a scan. 

2001.5 Jetta 2.0 AZG

Zip 92395

[email protected]

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone® using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toyomike (Jul 13, 2011)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*

Pm sent. We need an iPhone version of locator service as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROBABANK (Jan 9, 2012)

I just need my radio reprogrammed. it would be a huge help.


----------



## RcNdi (Apr 24, 2011)

add 

Tyler Evans 
Dunbar WV 25064 
Hex-Can 
VWvortex name: RcNdi 

I always check vortex regularly no need for alternate contact info.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

This sucks. Hey you can take off the 3 people in Portland and Vancouver. 1 of them hasn't had a vagcom in many years and others don't even respond. Been month and a half since I've emailed them so.
My zip code is 97206.


----------



## ericft (Aug 23, 2007)

*Vag com help PA 19425*

I have tried PM messaging 3 folks in my area and have not had any responses. I have a passat 2007 b6 and trying to install hid lights so need vag com work done. Also fogs as drl and changing comfort indicator. I am in Chester springs 19425. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Please update my information

Name: NFrazier
Contract: 7746435505 or [email protected] or PM here
Location: Eastern MA located in the Fairhaven, MA area.
Cord: HEX-KEY


----------



## hunter1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Please add me to the VAG locator. Thanks 


Name Hunter London
Location N. Minneapolis
Type of Vag-com Hex+CAN
Alternate form of contact (email, cell phone, or both) [email protected]


----------



## muffinman92 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone with vagcom that can help in the Modesto CA area? Willing to travel as far as Fremont.

(209) 652-4289


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hex- can Santa Barbara carl [email protected]


----------



## UnitedGrayR32 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Hex-Can Northeast Minneapolis*

Have a hex-can usb in NE Minneapolis.


----------



## VCDS (May 5, 2013)

Chad 
Portsmouth, UK 
HEX-CAN 
[email protected]


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Steve
Western Mass - Franklin County
HEX-CAN
PM me for contact


----------



## jbachert (Jun 16, 2007)

How do I get removed from the list?

I have asked martytime 3 times and still have not been removed.

I am listed twice:

Username: jbachert
Email: [email protected]
Zip codes listed under: 18301 and 18062

PLEASE PLEASE remove me.


----------



## TDIinAK (Jun 2, 2013)

Please add me to the list!

Username: TDIinAK
Location: Anchorage, AK 99515
Vagcom: Hex-CAN USB
Contact: 9073012325 or [email protected]

More hardware than brain power!


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello all, passaterer here (Stephen).

Please email me directly to be added or removed from the VCDS locator map. You can find the link to email me in my profile found here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?107342-passaterer

I will be updating entris once a week, probably over the weekend. TDIinAK will be the only one to be added with a post to this thread. Please email me instead of using the PM feature.


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

jbachert said:


> How do I get removed from the list?
> 
> I have asked martytime 3 times and still have not been removed.
> 
> ...


I believe martytime has removed you from the map as I no longer find you in the database. Please tell me if you find out otherwise


----------



## CAJJUAN1 (Jun 1, 2013)

*vag com help*

Have u gotten any response? I'm looking to use vag com as well.. I'm in the Manteca,CA.


----------



## 4ringkings (Oct 28, 2011)

*Shrewsbury NJ VCDS*

Please add me to the Vag-Com Map and App

John Andryszewski
Shrewsbury, NJ 
HEX-CAN
(732) 268-7381 or PM me


----------



## plgrgli04 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone lookomg.to buy one i have a hex-can for sale message me for details

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vanfanagon (Jun 24, 2013)

*Add me to the map*

Sorry, could not PM because I can't find the link you mentioned.

Ross-Tech HEX-USB+CAN/HP Mobile Workstation 8710w Windows 7

Vanfanagon

Fort Myers, FL 33967

Jim

[email protected]

Need some help in paying for cable and computer...chipsopcorn:beer:cash, whatever!!!


----------



## 11cwgti (Aug 20, 2011)

Please update my location to Cumberland RI from Medford, MA. Thanks


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

Please email me directly to be added, updated or removed from the VCDS locator map. You can find the link to email me in my profile found here on the top right under my profile pic:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?107342-passaterer

Emailed requests will receive a response as to when the person has been added. I will also add private message requests to the map, but the person will not receive a confirmation when added. Unfortunately, I will not monitor each post on the thread for any request changes.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Heather2000Golf (Feb 12, 2012)

2000 Golf GL 2.0 AEG, Needing a scan - 19027

I searched, found a member named Dave and emailed him but not sure he is still active on here?


----------



## 11cwgti (Aug 20, 2011)

City Lock Usa said:


> Is there still a company called Hindley Wire Products there? When I was 17, I bought a ton of screw hooks for my first locksmith shop from them. Real nice smallish company.


Not that I know of. quite possibly could be called "universal fasterner" these days


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Heather2000Golf said:


> 2000 Golf GL 2.0 AEG, Needing a scan - 19027
> 
> I searched, found a member named Dave and emailed him but not sure he is still active on here?


I'm in the conshy area. I searched and found a guy named Chad there, I met him last night. very nice dude. he takes :beer:


----------



## Heather2000Golf (Feb 12, 2012)

Dang! I just got it scanned today at a shop. It wasn't too awful $45.


----------



## ahj (Jun 28, 2013)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the t*

I'm from Cleveland, Ohio and I'm headed to Seattle, Washington for work. Just curious if anyone around that area has a VAG-COM cable they would want to sell? I might be staying there for the weekend. Please let me know. Thanks

I have a 2013 Jetta GLi. Just one thats compatible with my vehicle that I can plug into the usb port on my laptop.


----------



## kart10 (Feb 27, 2013)

Whoever came up with this idea and implemented it, I just want to say Thank You!


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a great idea. I'll be hitting up some Denver peeps when I get up to the area =^)


----------



## thejonathanpaul (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking for someone with a vagcom in both Florida preferably Jax!


----------



## Toyomike (Jul 13, 2011)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*

Bump for Valdosta VCDS.


----------



## jukemaster (Mar 9, 2012)

*NWI, Dyer, IN*

Jeff
Dyer, IN
Micro-CAN
Cell @ 630-430-6638


----------



## failurbydesign (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone in Vegas wanna help me out with my 2009 Tiguan? Looking for the convenience option to be enabled..


----------



## ahj (Jun 28, 2013)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*

still looking for one in northeast ohio. 2013 gli


----------



## RcNdi (Apr 24, 2011)

ahj said:


> still looking for one in northeast ohio. 2013 gli


How NE are you since I will be in Wheeling WV during next weekend.


----------



## ahj (Jun 28, 2013)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*



RcNdi said:


> How NE are you since I will be in Wheeling WV during next weekend.


I'm like 45 minutes south of cleveland, ohio. I think wheeling is about 6 hours or so away.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

MKIV R32- Rear differential not working. Need to test a couple of things to see what it is (with vag com of course).

Willing to drive and I will bring beer with me :beer::thumbup:

I am located in Queens NY


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

*Looking for DRL disable just south of Boston*

Hey all,
I'm just south of Boston (Braintree) Looking for someone who can disable my DRLs. I posted to my regional forum a while back with no luck.

I tried the vag search tool, but results never load...I'm on a Macbook...maybe not Mac compatible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

I'm in Scottsdale / PV . Arizona. 

I may not always be able to help immediately but I am happy to do so when possible.


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

thejonathanpaul said:


> Looking for someone with a vagcom in both Florida preferably Jax!





Toyomike said:


> Bump for Valdosta VCDS.





failurbydesign said:


> Anyone in Vegas wanna help me out with my 2009 Tiguan?





ahj said:


> still looking for one in northeast ohio. 2013 gli





jettamkIVvr6 said:


> I am located in Queens NY


To find someone in your area willing to help out with their VCDS tool, use the search box in the first post of this thread. Enter your location (zip code or city or state, etc) in the box next to 'Search for nearest location' and click on 'Search'. This will take you to a page with a map of the nearest user to you willing to share their VCDS. There may be several in your area or no one within a reasonable driving distance.



Incrementalg said:


> I tried the vag search tool, but results never load...I'm on a Macbook...maybe not Mac compatible?


This search tool is not OS dependent as it is browser based (based on Google Maps). Try this direct look to the VCDS locator map if you are having trouble using the search box in the first post of this thread:

http://batchgeo.com/map/e0bc1e34678c6588fe1b2a6a5944ad32




rockstar said:


> I'm in Scottsdale / PV . Arizona.
> 
> I may not always be able to help immediately but I am happy to do so when possible.


If you want to be added to the locator database, please EMAIL ME with the pertinent contact info. my email address can be found in my profile.


----------



## Banksvw (Apr 13, 2013)

*Need skc codes, anyone have an idea or tacho near Pittsburgh??*

PleAse help!! Need to program keys for my gti!! Shattered the RFID chip! Call 412.627.0946 Bank


----------



## az_r2d1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Auto ae*

I am in south east valley of Phoenix AZ and have the full auto enginuity if anyone needs help.


----------



## frankcoolray (Dec 8, 2011)

*Vag-Com needed*

Does anyone have Vag-com Around the Norfolk area. Please let me know 9104675887. I need to disable my fog lights while my high beams are on. Thank you


----------



## Shroomism (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a HEX USB-CAN (newest rev) and am available for coding in Orange County CA (Located in Costa Mesa) 
PMed the OP to be added . If anyone needs help you can PM me


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

ryanvw
Windsor, ON Canada
N8X1C5

VCDS 12.10.3 

Dual K & CAN

pm for contact info or email [email protected] (subject vag-com)


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris
Waco, TX
micro-CAN
PM or email valtamu14 at gmail


----------



## dwpoyner (Feb 25, 2011)

Please remove me from the list. I no longer have my Vag-Com.


----------



## uwwsquirrel (Dec 4, 2013)

*I have one too.*

VCDS + Micro-CAN
Chula Vista, CA
I use this on my 07 Passat frequently.

PM me.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 11, 2011)

i have vag com 

the cable i have is for the MK5 + MK6 platform


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

If anyone comes across a VCDS owner that doesn't respond to your request, please let me know so that I may remove their information from the database.

The database is getting quite cumbersome due to the number of entries. Thanks.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I sent a email about being added.

Name: Jamie
Location: Pottstown, PA, 19464
Type: HEX+CAN
Email: [email protected]

Name: Orchid Euro
Location: Norristown, PA, 19401 (business hours only)
Type: HEX+CAN
Email: [email protected]


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Email sent.

Name: Chris
Location: Monterey Park, CA 91755 or Fullerton, CA 92831
Type: HEX+CAN
Contact: PM or email: [email protected]


----------



## dejan84 (Aug 20, 2011)

Name: Dan
Location: Cary, NC 27518
Type: HEX+CAN
Contact: PM me


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

anyone in the east bay???


----------



## StRaIgHtVdUbBiN (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone near reading/Lancaster PA

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeanGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

*07 Vw Passat*

Could use some help with a VAGCOM Hid switch and DRLs turned off. Des Moines, Iowa. I have cash. $100 for anyone to help within the week. PM me for my number.


----------



## agentmaddock (Apr 12, 2007)

Name: John
Location: Huntington, WV 25705
Type: Hex+Can
Contact: 
Email: [email protected]
Cell: 304-208-5549


----------



## Yng_Polo (Jun 28, 2013)

Is there anyone in the SW part of Michigan zip 49022? I have a 13 GLI.


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yng_Polo said:


> Is there anyone in the SW part of Michigan zip 49022? I have a 13 GLI.


http://www.batchgeo.com/map/?i=e0bc1e34678c6588fe1b2a6a5944ad32&q=49022


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Name: Van
Location: Clearwater, FL 33759
Type: HEX-USB+CAN
Contact: PM or email: [email protected] or 321-443-8974


----------



## WobbitR32 (Mar 2, 2013)

Name = Craig Gibson
Location = Perry, Ohio (44081)
Type of Vag-com = Hex + CAN
Alternate form of contact = [email protected] (replace dot with . - keeps spam bots away from me) TEXT = 440-346-1663 (i dont answer unknown numbers)


----------



## LarryZ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Dayton, OH, area...*

Emailed you, Passaterer, but for general info:

I'm in the Dayton, OH area and have a HEX+CAN cable. I'll scan/code, but you assume ALL risk.

Contact me at z33511(at)yahoo(dot)com. Please mention "VAG-COM Request" in the subject line.

Great job on the map! Thanks for maintaining!


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

There are currently problems updating the database on the BatchGeo website that hosts the VCDS locator. At the moment, there are only around 300 entries listed in the database, but there are almost 900 entries in the VCDS spreadsheet. Therefore a lot of entries are missing. I will be working on correcting the problem.


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

This might be the end of the locator map. Changes to Google Maps TOS now affect Batch Geo's free platform.

Free maps can only have 250 entries, with their pro service priced at $99 per month.

Currently, the VCDS locator map has only the first 250 participants listed.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

passaterer said:


> This might be the end of the locator map. Changes to Google Maps TOS now affect Batch Geo's free platform.
> 
> Free maps can only have 250 entries, with their pro service priced at $99 per month.
> 
> Currently, the VCDS locator map has only the first 250 participants listed.


Can you do more than 1 map with each 250? Like separate it in sections?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

71sbeetle said:


> Can you do more than 1 map with each 250? Like separate it in sections?


Maybe create an offsite file such as a google doc and have the info there? Both possible options i guess :thumbup:


----------



## LarryZ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Convert to a KML?*



passaterer said:


> This might be the end of the locator map. Changes to Google Maps TOS now affect Batch Geo's free platform.
> 
> Free maps can only have 250 entries, with their pro service priced at $99 per month.
> 
> Currently, the VCDS locator map has only the first 250 participants listed.


I'd be willing to help convert the database to KML file for use with Google Earth...


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

you can add me to the map
91320 
Newbury Park CA


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

71sbeetle said:


> Can you do more than 1 map with each 250? Like separate it in sections?


You could, but somoene would have to go through the database to break it up into relevant maps. But as there is no standard format for location data entry (ie not all have zip codes, states, towns, etc), it could get unwieldy quite quickly. And there would be the added burden of maintain so many separate maps.



jettamkIVvr6 said:


> Maybe create an offsite file such as a google doc and have the info there? Both possible options i guess :thumbup:


Could do, but the best feature is the search ability included with Google Maps to quickly find the person(s) closest to you.


I have found another mapping service, maptive.com that allows uploads of 250 entries per day. I will be moving the database to that site over the next several days and should be able to maintain the database there with minimal changes, except for the URL obviously.

http://www.maptive.com/ver3/VCDS_Locator


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

LarryZ said:


> I'd be willing to help convert the database to KML file for use with Google Earth...


Isn't Google Earth an application that needs to be downloaded? Or can it be used strictly from a web-based platform?

It looks like it supports plug-ins for browser compatibility and app download.

If Maptive proves difficult to implement, I'll keep Google Earth in mind.


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

*New URL for locator map!*

*http://www.maptive.com/ver3/VCDS_Locator*


----------



## LarryZ (Jul 27, 2007)

passaterer said:


> Isn't Google Earth an application that needs to be downloaded? Or can it be used strictly from a web-based platform?
> 
> It looks like it supports plug-ins for browser compatibility and app download.
> 
> If Maptive proves difficult to implement, I'll keep Google Earth in mind.


It will display in Google Maps if you have the plug-in. But it appears you've solved the maptive issue - kudos!


----------



## HarryBahlz (Jan 7, 2014)

*Navarre, Florida*

Vag-Com in Navarre, Florida. PM me for details.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

*Looking for Vag-Com help in Central Fla - 2013 Tiguan*

Hello... I've been troubleshooting my trailer module installation and I'm not too thrilled about going back to the dealer with this issue as they will hit me with lots of $$ for troubleshooting something they didn't install. They already did basic module coding, but even at that they where hesitant about doing it. After much reading, I found that there are possibly some more codes that need to be changed. 
See here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4484276

I'm looking for some help from someone with a VagCom and I'm willing to make worth the while to the whoever can. Rather work with someone here than supply the dealer with endless hours of TS.
For anyone with a Vag-Com in my general area, I am in Orlando and I'm willing to drive somewhere reasonable to get the help with this coding.
I have a '13 Tiguan.

My posts regarding the issue I'm having are in this string: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...Wiring-Testing

Thank you!
sunnyorlando


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I can help. Pm me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

My problem with the brake lights is resolved! It was all about the right coding as outlined in one of the other strings in Vortex. This forum is very helpful, I hope top be able to have something to contribute in the future.

So, not only did my trailer lights start working, but thanks to Van33 we tweaked a couple of other things in the Tiguan which I now I have to do to my Jetta SW. I can now roll my windows up and down with the remote (something the dealer had told me was not a feature of my model - LOL...), and my 'coming home and leaving home' lights also will work, and the footwell lights dim feature is activated, but I just realized that I don't have factory footwell lights. I'm going to look into adding them - I'll of the wiring is there. More changes to come changes to come for both vehicles.
Shame on VW and and some of the dealers for not doing these simple mods at point of sale - they could sell a very nice feature rich vehicle at no extra cost by just a quick tweak, _(or they could make an extra buck and charge a few $$ for it_) - and customers would feel like they are getting some much more for their money - yet they don't, not even try. I asked to get them to do this for me as part of the sale, I asked for it several times. They told me there was nothing else to do, its all done via the MFD.
If they did this, they (sales) could say to the customer "Look at all the things this car does" - that would go a long ways. But no... They actually go as far as to say say these things are not available, so they don't even try. I just don't get that mentality.

Kudos to Van33 - nice to meet you!

Regards,
Jaime
(sunnyorlando)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*



sunnyorlando said:


> My problem with the brake lights is resolved! It was all about the right coding as outlined in one of the other strings in Vortex. this forum is very helpful, I hope top be abel to have something to contribute in the future.
> 
> So not only did my lights start working, but thanks to Van33 we were tweaked a couple of other things in the Tiguan, now I have to do some of the to my Jetta SW.
> I can now roll my windows up and down with the remote, something the dealer had told me was not a feature of my model - LOL... And my 'coming home and leaving hope' light also work, the footwell lights dim feature, and more to come.
> ...


:thumbup: thanks for the complement and nice meeting you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobeos (Mar 13, 2014)

*In DC Metro Area -need access to VCDS for 2010 EOS' RNS 510 reprogramming*

Want to install a b/u camera in my 2010 EOS (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT ) - at parade rest until I can find the cable and S/W to change the settings in my RN 510 Nav Unit. Would be willing to reimburse you for your time and/or tool. 

TIA 

Bob


----------



## mike9mw (Dec 19, 2013)

*Looking for VagCom in Pittsburgh, PA area*

Hey guys,

I was wondering if tehre is anyone in the Pttsburgh, PA area that can help me do some coding for a euro headlight switch and maybe some other tweaks on 2011 GTI. Thanks!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*



bobeos said:


> Want to install a b/u camera in my 2010 EOS (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT ) - at parade rest until I can find the cable and S/W to change the settings in my RN 510 Nav Unit. Would be willing to reimburse you for your time and/or tool.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Bob


Who are you talking to? Quote or directly address someone on your post, otherwise, we won't know who you're trying to communicate with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobeos (Mar 13, 2014)

*Great Thread*

THanks


----------



## lokihaus (Jun 2, 2004)

well aww damn... I found a user, digitalhippie in my town on Stamford, CT. But then noticed his account was banned. Anyone know who that was, if he/she is under a different name now?


----------



## titan703 (Jan 21, 2011)

you can add me to the list Charles Town wv


----------



## RcNdi (Apr 24, 2011)

I would like to be removed from the map, I am done helping people after last time i went to help someone they tried to rob me / steal my car. ( thank God for Concealed Weapons Permits ) I had a close call between having my car stolen and me being killed so therefor I am done helping random people.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*



RcNdi said:


> I would like to be removed from the map, I am done helping people after last time i went to help someone they tried to rob me / steal my car. ( thank God for Concealed Weapons Permits ) I had a close call between having my car stolen and me being killed so therefor I am done helping random people.


Holy **** dude! 

You should post more details about the guys whereabouts, username, name, etc so no one else gets tricked into that. 

Glad you made it out okay. That's horrible to hear that someone in this community would actually do that.


----------



## Honkytonk (Jul 16, 2013)

RcNdi said:


> I would like to be removed from the map, I am done helping people after last time i went to help someone they tried to rob me / steal my car. ( thank God for Concealed Weapons Permits ) I had a close call between having my car stolen and me being killed so therefor I am done helping random people.


You should really post details about this guy. So no one else gets in that situation!


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

lokihaus said:


> well aww damn... I found a user, digitalhippie in my town on Stamford, CT. But then noticed his account was banned. Anyone know who that was, if he/she is under a different name now?


If a user banned, they aren't allowed to sign up again with a different username. I don't know how strictly that is enforced though, could be with a IP address ban. I've removed digitalhippie from the database.

This a good reason though why Marty started asking for a secondary form of contact, be it email or cell phone.


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

RcNdi said:


> I would like to be removed from the map, I am done helping people after last time i went to help someone they tried to rob me / steal my car. ( thank God for Concealed Weapons Permits ) I had a close call between having my car stolen and me being killed so therefor I am done helping random people.


Please do update this thread with this encounter. I would encourage all users to practice safe habits when setting up meets with people contacted through the internet. Treat this as a Cragislist meet and not a VWVortex meet as this map and database is available to the entire public and not just forum members (unless you are contacted by vortex PM).

If you would like to be removed from the database, please confirm with me by PM or email. Glad you are safe.


----------



## vwmania.net (Oct 10, 2002)

*please update my location*

Current location: Charlottetown, PE, Canada.

Thanks!


----------



## fluderz (May 17, 2012)

*VAG COM north miami*

Vlad
FL North Miami 33181
HEX+CAN, Old black n white adapter for older cars, VAG K Commander
[email protected]
:thumbup:


----------



## Lawinn77 (May 6, 2014)

*Need Vag Com scan*

I have a 2009 Jetta sportswagon I need someone to scan it. I'm having alarm problems. Please help


----------



## Waynesinside (Jan 24, 2014)

*Appleton, Wi*

Looking for Vag Com help. 
Can offer a trade for window tinting www.facebook.com/fadetoblacktint


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*



Lawinn77 said:


> I have a 2009 Jetta sportswagon I need someone to scan it. I'm having alarm problems. Please help


Location?


----------



## Mattjv13 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Vag Com scan needed Malverne NY 11565*

Need scan for 02 Jetta GLS 1.8T. ABS light on . Good for a crisp $20 bill. Thanks


----------



## Panduh92 (May 7, 2014)

Need some vag com help with HID's and DRL, near Pomona CA. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panduh92 (May 7, 2014)

BTW I have an 09 cc

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treg80 (May 14, 2014)

*In Denver and need someone that has a VAGCOM*

If anyone in or around the Denver area has and knows how to use a VAGCOM please contact me, There are some mods I want to do to my 2013 Touareg.

Please contact me at [email protected] I will pay them cash or buy them lunch or dinner which ever they would like 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Just sent out an email to be added.


----------



## AudiBoost (Jun 11, 2012)

*need help*

I have a 13 GTI would love some help installing my euro switch with trigger wire and some vag com help clearing some codes. located 10987 willing to drive to you if you can do it! would really appreciate it :wave:


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*



Mattjv13 said:


> Need scan for 02 Jetta GLS 1.8T. ABS light on . Good for a crisp $20 bill. Thanks


I'm located in Astoria and can help out. I'll do it for free if you drive here. :thumbup:


----------



## Luxus Panzer (May 26, 2014)

*Pm sent*

Can you please add me to the vag com locator.

I have a HEX+CAN Dual K & CAN

Located in Ottawa / Gatineau Canada (J9H 0B9)

contact email zachrose (at) hotmail.ca

Thank you.


----------



## RcNdi (Apr 24, 2011)

passaterer said:


> Please do update this thread with this encounter. I would encourage all users to practice safe habits when setting up meets with people contacted through the internet. Treat this as a Cragislist meet and not a VWVortex meet as this map and database is available to the entire public and not just forum members (unless you are contacted by vortex PM).
> 
> If you would like to be removed from the database, please confirm with me by PM or email. Glad you are safe.


I have worked with vwvortex admins to eliminate him. he was local and county sherifs just busted him trying to steal a guys nissan last week. It was all over local news. I hope people see this guy get hammered by the system and makes them think twice.


----------



## Smellomk5 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Mk5 jetta*

New to this forum was wondering if anyone is near ri I have a 06 jetta and want my drls turned off


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

HEX+CAN, southern California. 91737. PM Me. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrel209 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mod, please delete!


----------



## sunnyd123 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Need help with radio aux code*

I'm in Phoenix AZ and need to change the code on my radio to get it to recognize my AUX input again. I contacted a few of the people on the locator map, one said his computer wasn't working, the other was actually a repair shop and no one else has returned my emails. If anyone is around the Phoenix area let me know and I'd be more than happy to drive to you and drop a $20 in your hand. I have a 2007 Jetta GLI


----------



## macross87 (Jun 8, 2014)

HEX+CAN in San Antonio TX. Please PM me with requests.


----------



## enjoyincubus365 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you please remove me from the map?


----------



## malarkey (Feb 17, 2014)

White plains ny need vagcom for boost issue diagnosis

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## o_a_ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

Please add me to map list., 

HEX CAN USB Cable, supports latest and older VAG vehicles with HEX and CAN Interface. Phoenix/Gilbert AZ. contact [email protected]


----------



## Darravan (Jul 7, 2014)

*Looking for someone with Vag-com near Daytona Beach, FL*

I purchased a 2010 VW Jetta TDI sportwagen a few months ago, and quickly found out that the Bluetooth that year does not function very well. So I found a 9W7 Bluetooth box on Ebay, swapped it out (plug & play is so nice), and did get some improved functionality - the dash phonebook now appears and I can select a phone number from the phonebook and dial out. However, what I really want is the voice dialing feature which is activated by the steering wheel controls. I took the car to the VW dealer, and $120 later they were clueless as to how to program the steering wheel controls. 
So now I'm looking for someone in the Daytona Beach, Florida area who has a Vag-com, and who can do this for me. 

Thank you!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Darravan said:


> I purchased a 2010 VW Jetta TDI sportwagen a few months ago, and quickly found out that the Bluetooth that year does not function very well. So I found a 9W7 Bluetooth box on Ebay, swapped it out (plug & play is so nice), and did get some improved functionality - the dash phonebook now appears and I can select a phone number from the phonebook and dial out. However, what I really want is the voice dialing feature which is activated by the steering wheel controls. I took the car to the VW dealer, and $120 later they were clueless as to how to program the steering wheel controls.
> So now I'm looking for someone in the Daytona Beach, Florida area who has a Vag-com, and who can do this for me.
> 
> Thank you!


Did you add the wiring for the microphone to do voice command? If not, it won't work.


----------



## jtb283 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just moved from Philadelphia to Baltimore

Zip: 21230
Vortex/GolfMKV Sn: jtb283
Vag-Com: HEX+CAN USB
Email: [email protected]


----------



## JNyceok (Nov 2, 2011)

*Anyone in Queens or Long Island?*

I have an '08 jetta Wolfsburg edition and put in a brand new battery and the radio's aux function doesn't work anymore, can someone recode the radio for me?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi, can you please remove me from this list? I live 2,000+ miles away now and have since sold my cable.

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## mattcsullivan (May 14, 2006)

Zip: 66062
Vortex/GolfMKV Sn: mattcsullivan
Vag-Com: HEX+CAN USB
Email: mattcsullivan *at* gmail.com


----------



## TheRedMK4 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have moved. I still have the KII-USB but am now located in Augusta, GA. 30909


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Feel free to add me to the locator.

HEX CAN USB
Lee's Summit, MO (suburban kansas city)
64086


----------



## Halfwalker (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 2007 VW Beetle Convertible experiencing some nasty-ass timing and oil issues. Please see this thread for more info

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7024569-2007-Beetle-convertible-cloud-of-white-smoke-on-starting-now-engine-ticks

Located in Weston, CT, working in Stratford. Car isn't drivable though, or at least don't want to risk it. So check would be in Weston. Need to do a timing correlation.

Thanks -


----------



## saragon1 (Jul 18, 2014)

*cable here in honolulu*

Received my new cable, add me to the locator

sergio 
honolulu, Hi
HEX+CAN USB
VWVortex: saragon1
Email: [email protected]


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

This may (*likely) be a stupid question - but would cars still under factory warranty not be covered for some of the basic issues this tool is used for? IE - I have an 11 CC Sport that the key fob doesn't open/close the windows, missing the rain-sensing option in the MFD, etc. My salesman was surprised that it didn't work when he tried showing it off - apparently the year / model are capable - and if standard, seems that they should make it work. 

I question this rationale since I noticed someone on this thread with a '14 (Tiguan I think) that was requesting assistance with VAG-COM for boost issues. Unless aftermarket - wouldn't a warranty repair make sense for both our woes? 

Sorry - still very new to this - have read and learned much here, but so much more to go. I've yet to find where one obtains the necessary cable / software needed? 

Any and all info much appreciated - TIA!


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

*Use of a Vag com.*

So do most people charge a nominal fee for the use of the vag-com? 

Wondering what the SOP is for owners of a Vag-com and non owners expectations. 

Thanks 
David


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

advash said:


> So do most people charge a nominal fee for the use of the vag-com?
> 
> Wondering what the SOP is for owners of a Vag-com and non owners expectations.
> 
> ...


Not usually but offer them a beer or something like that. I generally do diagnostics for free but like most shops repairs usually cost. I charge about $10/hr for repairs unless it's something really simple and takes 2 minutes. Any computer adjustments or setting changes I make the vehicle owner research it so they know what's changing and why. and either have them watch me do it or I instruct them on how to do it and watch them. 

Sent from my finger to you


----------



## enjoyincubus365 (Aug 10, 2011)

enjoyincubus365 said:


> Can you please remove me from the map?


Please for the love of Christ remove me. I am just bumming people out left and right. I live in NM now, 2000 miles away. With no VCDS.


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

CCR.J said:


> This may (*likely) be a stupid question - but would cars still under factory warranty not be covered for some of the basic issues this tool is used for? IE - I have an 11 CC Sport that the key fob doesn't open/close the windows, missing the rain-sensing option in the MFD, etc. My salesman was surprised that it didn't work when he tried showing it off - apparently the year / model are capable - and if standard, seems that they should make it work.
> 
> I question this rationale since I noticed someone on this thread with a '14 (Tiguan I think) that was requesting assistance with VAG-COM for boost issues. Unless aftermarket - wouldn't a warranty repair make sense for both our woes?
> 
> ...


Most dealers charge an arm and a leg to diagnose, most places around me are 110+ to scan your car. and then 100 hr for labor. I enabled my wife's 06 GLI with the remote to roll down and up the windows via the key FOB. Fog lights with h beam No idea if VW dealer knows how to or if they would do it, Not to mention I turned off the seat belt light idiot reminder... I know they wouldn't do that one with out some pushy customer demanding it. Friend borrowed mine so he could setup his LED lights on his golf. And this is things you can do when the car is under warrantee but wouldn't be covered by it. 

I have a Diverter valve that is dying, dash shows me check engine light... No idea how much the dealer would cost but I suspect it would be 2-300 + the part, + 2 hrs at the dealer...... From what I gather it is 3 bolts, 1 electrical plug to replace....... I can be done with my hands washed before I would even get to the dealer to have them do the work. 

So it saves me time and money I love my Rodd Tech Vag Com


----------



## blackfishmk6 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Looking for help - recoding for rns315 - Brooklyn*

Hi All: Just installed rns315, need recoding - anyone willing and able tomorrow - the 29th of August - in the Brooklyn area? I'll travel to you!


----------



## eddawg (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyone in near Carlsbad, Ca able to help diagnose my mkiv r32? Would be greatly appreciated, will drive to you if necessary.


----------



## Fast VW Tuning (May 28, 2014)

*473 main st,belleville,nj 07109*

ORIGINAL ROSS-TECH VAGCOM 7am to 6 pm


----------



## Fast VW Tuning (May 28, 2014)

*473 main st,belleville,nj 07109*

ROSS-TECH original VAGCOM 7 AM to 6 PM MONDAY TO SATURDAY


----------



## duskeez (Mar 31, 2014)

*Bay Area*

This is officially my first post on this forum, been a member for a while though. But just wondering if someone around the Bay Area can help me recode my stereo's aux function. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pashi266 (Sep 26, 2014)

*need help in Tampa bay, FL*

hello Passaters 

I just joined this forum and this is my first post. 
Couple of days ago I saw one YouTube video where that guy opened and closed his car windows using his remote key and I found this forum link there only. I think its really cool and I want to have it on my 2013 Passat TDI SEL. 

Can someone help me out here in Tampa, FL area? I can drive your place and bring your favourite 12 pack beer 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

*If you want to be added or removed, read here*

All requests submitted to date by email or private message (PM) have been completed.

Please email me if you are looking to be added or removed from the locator map. Click on my user name to the left of this post, where there will be a direct link to email me. PM is fine too, but I will not send a response after completing your request.

I am not actively monitoring this thread for requests.


----------



## duskeez (Mar 31, 2014)

*San Jose, CA*

So anyone in the area that can help me out?? The issue is with my aux input. I'm pretty tired of listening to the same 6 cd's haha.


----------



## izzybklyn (Jan 16, 2013)

HI anyone located in south jersey or central? lost coding for brake module 2012 jetta thanks


----------



## jignesh_pithia (Oct 5, 2014)

*Vag com cable and VCDS software available in DFW area (Dallas Fort Worth)*

If anyone wants to use the vag-com cable and the VCDS software, i would be happy to help you.
Anyone from the Dallas Fort Worth area can easily come and use it. (i stay in the white settlement past of Fort Worth, at the intersection of 820W and I30)
I have used it to enable the RVC after i installed it, and it worked for me.
(Here is the full DIY write up http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...w-Camera-(RVC)-to-RNS-315-on-2011-Tiguan-SEL)
I have not used any other function, and i am not an expert on the vag-com or VCDS.
You can borrow the cable and use it as your own risk, if you know what you are doing.
Cheers.


----------



## gtiguy4585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone with vag com in 35903 gadsden alabama area


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please add me to the list
Zip:90065 Los Angeles/Eaglerock/glendale area
Vortex username: kerlow66
Vag: HEX-USB+CAN
Email: [email protected]


----------



## mbljr (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking to get removed from the map as I no longer have my cable. Thanks!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

Please remove me from the list too.
Thank you.


----------



## mavance (Aug 4, 2011)

*Remove me*

Hello,

I no longer have my cable. Please remove me. 

Thanks!


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

*Please email for VCDS changes*



j. Kush said:


> Hi, can you please remove me from this list? I live 2,000+ miles away now and have since sold my cable.
> 
> Thanks. :thumbup:


Your info has been removed.

Folks, normally I do not monitor this thread for individual requests, but just happened to see this request by an admin.

Please email or PM me for addition, deletion, or modification to the VCDS locator. If your request is sent by email, you will receive a confirmation when the change is completed. 

All requests to date have been completed.

:grinsanta:


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

anyone in Syracuse, NY area? I need VAG-COM to replace rear brakes on my 2011 Tiguan ASAP (supposed to leave on Saturday for ski trip to Vermont).

Please PM or email me directly!


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Boca Raton FL

Need someone with VAG for the 2000 Jetta. 2.0 needs MAF fuel trim params checked.


----------



## Robertino1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Temecula Ca Area?*

Im working on a 2000 Turbo Beetle and I need a Vag Com to look at the trans ANYONE around my area ? I live in Wildomar


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a vag-com cable hex+can and I'm in the Clearwater/Tampa area. Hit me up if you need help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephenbama27 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone in dallas area with VAGCOM? Looking to do a TBA, get more detail on my faults, and check my sensors. Having a bad rough idle / misfire problem and have already eliminated a lot of the common problems. Any help appreciated thank you


----------



## ZKK007 (Oct 24, 2014)

stephenbama27 said:


> Anyone in dallas area with VAGCOM? Looking to do a TBA, get more detail on my faults, and check my sensors. Having a bad rough idle / misfire problem and have already eliminated a lot of the common problems. Any help appreciated thank you


I'm in North Dallas south of 635 and have a Micro CAN cable. PM me if you want!


----------



## stephenbama27 (Dec 9, 2014)

ZKK007 said:


> I'm in North Dallas south of 635 and have a Micro CAN cable. PM me if you want!


I need it to work for a 2004 jetta! Don't think that type will work thank you though!


----------



## jdubtheadub (Dec 13, 2014)

*VAG-COM in Jacksonville, FL*

I bought a one owner 2003 NB convertible from a family friend for my daughter and I have been fixing small items, the last one is an airbag light. It has not been in an accident that would activate the airbags.
Previous owner had the code read and said it was something to do with the drivers seatbelt latch. I found two broken wires and fixed them and I would like to get the light reset and make sure that the seatbelt latch is the only issue.
I appreciate the help.


John


----------



## fizzgig (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey all, I'm in Raleigh, NC and am looking for someone in the area with a VAG-Com. I need to fix the Aux setting on my stereo.

So far I am 0 for 3 with contacting people on the map. 

Thanks!

- Marc


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Tim Birney

Please remove me from the list .


----------



## uhy2224 (Jan 18, 2015)

*vag-com south east Michigan?*

Anyone with vag-com in south east Michigan area? Help!:banghead:


----------



## eddiep15 (Jan 19, 2015)

*VAG-COM Western Chicago Suburbs?*

Anyone with a vag-com in the western Chicago suburbs? Wife's 2005 Touareg came up with the airbag fault warning in the dash. Suspect it's the wiring under the seat, but need a scan to verify that it's the driver's seat before I take it apart. I live in Woodridge.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Tim Birney said:


> Tim Birney
> 
> Please remove me from the list, please. As soon as possible Bopper


Please remove from the pool.


----------



## Jamesmk6bo (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone vagcom in antelope valley?or close by?.


----------



## duskeez (Mar 31, 2014)

fizzgig said:


> Hey all, I'm in Raleigh, NC and am looking for someone in the area with a VAG-Com. I need to fix the Aux setting on my stereo.
> 
> So far I am 0 for 3 with contacting people on the map.
> 
> ...


right there with you brotha. in the california bay area with the same issue only i'm 0 for 5 on the map 

i'm willing to pay!


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

In Columbia SC have micro-can

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 via Tapatalk


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

duskeez said:


> right there with you brotha. in the california bay area with the same issue only i'm 0 for 5 on the map
> 
> i'm willing to pay!


I'm in San Pablo once a month and have vag com... What car do you have and what do you need done.

Sent from my finger to you


----------



## Sudzy (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking for a vag-com in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## monkihead (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking for vag com in San Antonio, TX. Austin is a second option, only available weekends though.


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

Have responded to all requests to date.

Please, if you want to be added or removed from the database, email me. You will get a confirmation email.

You can also PM, but you will not get any confirmation. Thanks.


----------



## Gopivirk (Jan 1, 2015)

Can you add me to the locator, I'm in Atwater Ca.


----------



## Ming69 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone within the Bronx, Manhattan or Yonkers with vag that can diagnose my mkv 2.0t
Please PM me


Thanks


----------



## g17jimmy (Apr 2, 2015)

I just ordered a Micro-CAN, should be here Friday. Near Spartanburg SC

Update-- I have the Micro-CAN


----------



## Ming69 (Jan 21, 2008)

anyone within the bronx, yonkers or manhattan
Please keep me posted
914-215-9051


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Asking for some Vag-Com help!*

I'm hoping that someone can assist me disable the DRL and TPMS features from my 09 Rabbit, live in the central NJ area. Thanks!


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

Hex-USB in Eau Claire, WI - 54701 if you could add me to the map?

For those in need I do frequently travel much of Western/NW WI if needed!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

HEX+can usb
Located in 32940, viera Florida. Space coast 
pm me for vagcom


----------



## John5grana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Rockland County NY area*

Anyone in the lower Rockland County NY area with a VAG for a 99.5 Cabrio?

Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## sudsgl (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in 27519 now.


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 23, 2009)

Anybody in Ventura county/SFV area? Need to clear an airbag error.


----------



## Mrclopec (Sep 27, 2010)

Fade To Black said:


> Anybody in Ventura county/SFV area? Need to clear an airbag error.



Arroyo Grande...


----------



## Mrclopec (Sep 27, 2010)

I pm'd and emailed passaterer with my info to have it added to the map some time ago. It never got added. Does anyone know if this map is still being updated?


----------



## Scott Y (Jul 31, 2012)

*Need to re-reset audio settings after emissions recall flashed the ECU. Lakewood or Highlands Ranch, Colorado*

Took the JSW in for a 20K service, and the audio settings are back at factory, which is unlistenable. Need to turn off Treble Speaker Monitoring, it's just a few steps and I've got it documented.
I live in Lakewood, work in Highlands Ranch. If you're close, let me know.
Thank you,
Scott y


----------



## passaterer (Aug 12, 2003)

All requests to date have been addressed.

If you do not provide the proper information needed to be added to the database, I will not chase you down to get it. All pertinent info is provided in the first post in this thread. You MUST provide an alternate form of contact, either email address or phone number (or both)

If you email me your info (as opposed to PM), you will get an email confirmation when your info has been added.


----------



## Mcnec85 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Map*

Hey, I'm looking to get on the Vag Com Map.

Chris
Manitowoc, WI
Micro-Can
920-242-4933, text preferred, or PM Mcnec85 on VWVortex


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

Bryan
Madison, WI 53704
VCDS License with HEX-USB+CAN Interface (All VAG, 1995-Current Model Year; Unlimited # of VINs)
PM mcmahonbj on the VWVortex (once I get a PM I will give an alternate contact method)


----------



## A.L.V11 (Jun 10, 2002)

Alan
San Antonio, Tx
VCDS License with HEX-USB+CAN Interface and VAS 5051/2 "2x2" Adapter for Older Cars


----------



## Terry19 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Help*

Can anyone help me with vagcom in Pittsburgh or pa. Thanks


----------



## jarthur72 (Jul 14, 2015)

*VAG-COM in Staunton, VA*

I am in Staunton, VA. I have a VCDS HEX-USB+CAN. I also have a an Autel MS908 for other brand vehicles. Can you add me to the map. I check messages daily. 

Thanks,

Jeffrey 


I can be emailed at [email protected]


----------



## kilvo (Jul 18, 2015)

His can I be added to the map please Middlesbrough /stockton


----------



## Terryap (Jul 18, 2015)

*Vag-Com Hex + Can*

Email: [email protected]
Burleson, Tx 76028


----------



## agg20097 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hoping to find someone around the KC area that could help me get my AUX port working on my 09 Jetta Tdi?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBorVW (Jan 18, 2012)

agg20097 said:


> Hoping to find someone around the KC area that could help me get my AUX port working on my 09 Jetta Tdi?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Find us on FB. Group is KC Dubs. I sold mine but others have a cable


----------



## agg20097 (Jul 27, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you so much.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yokopol (Jul 30, 2015)

Vcds long island nyc, 11510 area


----------



## Malumake (Jul 21, 2011)

*Looking for VAG-COM near Downey, CA*

As stated, looking for VAG-COM near Downey, CA. Working on an '03 GTI AWP.


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Malumake said:


> As stated, looking for VAG-COM near Downey, CA. Working on an '03 GTI AWP.


Were you able to find someone in the area? I am in Lakewood, CA.


----------



## lark4dr (Dec 29, 2005)

*vag-com in Silver Spring/DC area?*

Looking for someone who can help disable brake sensor warning light -- new pads, but a fault in the system 
somewhere keeps the light on and my son can't take his driver's test if the light's on, I think -- Automatic fail!

Thanks.


----------



## sudsgl (Sep 20, 2007)

lark4dr said:


> Looking for someone who can help disable brake sensor warning light -- new pads, but a fault in the system
> somewhere keeps the light on and my son can't take his driver's test if the light's on, I think -- Automatic fail!
> 
> Thanks.


Location?


----------



## lark4dr (Dec 29, 2005)

sudsgl said:


> Location?


 Quote Originally Posted by lark4dr View Post
Looking for someone who can help disable brake sensor warning light -- new pads, but a fault in the system
somewhere keeps the light on and my son can't take his driver's test if the light's on, I think -- Automatic fail!

Thanks.
Location? 

- Silver Spring, MD, just above the Wash, DC line!


----------



## twentyways (Apr 9, 2014)

2014 passat se my girlfriend wants her alarm activated we are in royal oak Michigan


----------



## Mike Lowe (Aug 24, 2015)

*Need help*

Does anyone in the Annapolis Md area have Vag Com that could help me out? I need a scan


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie (Sep 5, 2015)

*VCDS Raleigh area*

Anyone in the Holly Springs, NC area?


----------



## Strat212 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Scanner in MO*

I am in South St. Louis MO. I have a Snap On Solus Ultra with 14.9 which I have been able to use to modify and change the long code on my 2011 VW CC so far. Only problem is that I have to do research or find a vagcom user who is willing to post me pictures of the options under each byte for any vehicle I try to help modify. I can do DTC read outs and troubleshooting along with being able to test and scope what ever parts are available to the scanner depending on vehicle type. I am a 11 year mechanic mostly Honda experience and getting into VW due to my new ownership. If there are any vagcom users on here willing to help me out but providing me screen shots of byte options it would be much appreciated. Until then I am looking into seeing if the free version of VCDS would be able to help me do so before I make any changes. After spending the amount I had on a Scan tool that I found out can change long code I am not willing to pay for a separate proprietary piece at this time as long as I can find screens for the vehicles I decide to work on.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

please remove me from the list. i sold my vagcom YEARS ago and i still get people asking now and again.


----------



## KrtRkt (Aug 18, 2015)

VCDS HEX-CAN Central Ohio

PM me for contact info


----------



## golface (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking for vag-com help in Tijuana or San Diego. 

I already have the coding I need to change to get headlights working properly on a golf mk7.


----------



## gicanul (Jul 27, 2015)

*Looking for Key-Com in Kitchener-Waterloo area -02Jetta*

just to check the timing after TB change
Thanks


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

gicanul said:


> just to check the timing after TB change
> Thanks


Not sure the Vag com can do that. Actually in an 02 im 99.9999% sure it can't. Just pull the cover off and line up the cam between the 3 triangles, then take a look at the crank and or the timing mark at the transmission. IF the Vag com can tell you if the CAM and Crank are aligned I would like to know how, I dont recall any Cam sensors.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm looking for someone in the DFW area that can help me with the coding to disable stability control on my Golf R. 

Anybody willing to do that in exchange for a 12 pack of beer (or other libation of your choosing)?


----------



## Msalyers (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey I'm new on here I was just wondering if you could fix my hot start issue on my 98 new beetle with vagcom


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

Can I be removed from the list? I no longer have a vag com...

Brad B
Lansdale PA
Vortex Sn: tyrantanic
Vag Com: HEX-USB
Cell: Please PM on Vortex to contact


----------



## gicanul (Jul 27, 2015)

advash said:


> Not sure the Vag com can do that. Actually in an 02 im 99.9999% sure it can't. Just pull the cover off and line up the cam between the 3 triangles, then take a look at the crank and or the timing mark at the transmission. IF the Vag com can tell you if the CAM and Crank are aligned I would like to know how, I dont recall any Cam sensors.


the car 02 Jetta ALH started at the first rotation after TB change but I need a fine adjustment of injection timing (a little diesel smoke/smell)


----------



## cycomiko (Nov 2, 2015)

*Can you add me to the locator?*

I'm in Hancock, MD 21750. Have a Vag-com Prokit with HEX-USB+CAN purchased in 2007, when I owned a 2000 Audi S4 fully tuned by AWE and in the 11's, as well as owning a 1999 A4 1.8T. Now I've gotten older, have a 200K + ALH Jetta and an AWP Jetta. Reader for years, ready to contribute. 

electronic mail is cycomiko96 at g-mail d0t c0m , easy to read, but hopefully not by bots.


----------



## shane.short (Nov 22, 2015)

Awesome thread! Glad I found this... now to see who will be the lucky person to help me... lol


----------



## UltraAvant (Nov 19, 2000)

Anybody in the Frederck Maryland area that can help me out with my Touareg?


----------



## stefanzan (Nov 24, 2015)

*Looking for a Vag-Com in Atlanta GA*

I have a 2015 Passat Limited, I need to do some minor tweaks. Can anybody help me out?? I'm in Duluth, GA.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

Bummer, looks like the map isn't being maintained anymore -- I searched the 5 folks closest to my zip 94063 and none of them have posted in years. Would like to do a quick coding on my 2016 R for the euro taillights I just installed. Got the entries on a sheet of paper from the folks who make the wiring harness so it shouldn't take long.

SF Bay Area (Redwood City). Who wants some beer? 

I have a friend who has a cable but it's loaned out so it's a few weeks before I can use it. Would prefer to knock out the taillight coding now and then play with VCDS a bit more later when I'm able to borrow one.


----------



## Togo439 (Dec 18, 2015)

*San Antonio Area?*

Any VCDS owners in SA?? Need help adapting exhaust pressure sensors.


----------



## Buzzzed (Dec 26, 2015)

*2008 Volkwagen New Jetta Wolfsburg - Aux Cord Fix*

Hey! I recently bought a used Jetta and it has come to my attention that the Aux Cord Port does not work. After reading lots of threads about this issue on here I decided to join the conversation and seek some help. Because I am a new user I am not allowed to PM users in my area who have VAG-COM. I am located in the greater Grand Rapids Area of Michigan. If you are able to provide me with some help I would really appreciate it! 

-A.Harris


----------



## thrdgeek (Dec 15, 2010)

*Berkley, MI in need of VAG-COM reading*

I have a B6 Passat with an airbag fault. Looking to get diagnosis to fix.


----------



## mazzystr (Nov 25, 2015)

GooniesNeverSayDie said:


> Anyone in the Holly Springs, NC area?


Hey GooniesNeverSayDie, I'm in Holly Springs, NC! We should meet up at My Way for a beer and a chat! I've been trying to start up a VW/Audi group at Red Hat also.

/Chris C


----------



## neonphase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Removal from map*

I have recently sold my VAG-Can cable please remove me from the map
Thanks


----------



## shaggy135 (Jul 1, 2015)

I've got a Micro-Can. I've done a few tweaks and worked on a couple cars now. I'm game to help. I travel for work all the time and I take the cable with me in case I get a VW rental car, lol. But home base for me is Phoenix, AZ. Mesa to be precise.


----------



## raenglehart (Jan 18, 2016)

*Warner Robins, Ga (Middle Ga area) for 95 Passat ABS light diagnostics?*

Hey all. I'm looking for anyone near Warner Robins, Ga or surrounding area. I have a 1997 Passat TDI with an ABS light (that way when I bought it). Using the locator map it showed 1 person in Warner Robins:
Kevin Collazo
forum ID kevcollgti 
[email protected]

I have sent several e-mails starting 19 January but to date, no response. Is there anyone else I the area or does anyone know this member? Perhaps he's changed e-mails and just didn't update the locator.

I have tried to link to every Vag-Com locator I can find both here and other sites like TDIClub, but all seem to be old, dead links. The Locator on this site at least seems to still work, but can't seem to tell if it's still being maintained or not.

Roger
[email protected]
Kathleen, Ga
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE:
Kevin responded to the e-mail this time. Unfortunately he doesn't have the correct Vag-Com for my vehicle. There are no others within 2-3 hours drive. I may have to suck it up and buy one or take it to the dealer for a scan and eat the cost...ugh!


----------



## Deiselmlieage (Dec 2, 2009)

*Add Me to the List*

I have HEX CAN + Located in Grand Forks ND 

PM me for any more info


----------



## raenglehart (Jan 18, 2016)

*KII-USB (Vag-Com) located in Warner Robins, Ga area*

Just purchased a Vag-Com and located in the Warner Robins, Ga (Middle Ga) area. 

Type: KII-USB 
Applicable vehicles: VW 2003 and older only & Audi 2005 and older only

Let me know if I can help anyone close by.

Roger Englehart
530-263-0146 (cell)
[email protected]
Kathleen, Ga 31047

*I do NOT have any social media like Facebook, etc*


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Vag-Com Locator searchable map style! Owners pm me your info requested in the...*

Could you update my information. 

Nick Frazier
iNNovative Concepts
West Springfield, MA 01089
413-455-0084

CAN + HEX + USB

[email protected]


----------



## diegozng (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello, first post here. I live in the Springfield, VA area and was hoping someone had a Reader for a 2001 VW jetta. I have and faulty airbag reading and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

You can go ahead and add me to the map

Name: Martin
Location: Bellport, Ny 11713
Type of Vag-com: HEX-USB+CAN
Alternate form of contact: Pm on here, Dm on instagram @Mart88n

Accepting donations


----------



## jorgindelperu (Mar 14, 2012)

*Vag Com in South Florida?*

Vag Com in South Florida? Anyone? :thumbup:


----------



## sammy-r (Jul 14, 2015)

*Vag Com in Philly Area*

Looking for someone in the Philly, PA area (Bucks County to be precise) that can help turn off a tire pressure warning light on a 2012 CC. Changed wheels and don't have the right sensors in them.


----------



## aidelgado2389 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Vga-com in san antonio*



Togo439 said:


> Any VCDS owners in SA?? Need help adapting exhaust pressure sensors.


Did you find any in San Antonio?


----------



## dimsum88 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Looking For Vag-Com in Markham*

I've searched the map and found someone in Richmond hill but I'm waiting for my account to be approved so i can send a PM...

Posting this message so I'm not seen as a robot...

*twiddle thumbs*


----------



## kdub1969 (Feb 24, 2016)

Have emailed several people in my area (Fort Worth) no response. If anyone can help with vag-com I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## hunter1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Please remove me from the list... Thanks


----------



## Strassenrakete (May 22, 2006)

*Map*

How do we modify our info / location on the map? I have moved. The sticky says it hasn't been updated since 2013.


----------



## ReneH (Jul 17, 2016)

*Byte 18*

Hello, i've a little problem with lights. I need to make "daytime running lights inactive with turn signal active". We did this option active on 2 same year passat 2011 b7. On one machine this works and other not. :banghead: May there have some way to make this work or not? Thanks!


----------



## theGLIguy (Dec 2, 2011)

I now have Vag-Com VCDS. Micro-CAN

Derek Young 

Nottingham/Oxford PA area 19362

https://www.facebook.com/drockyoungster


----------



## flossit (Aug 14, 2009)

*vag com in south florida*

vag com in south florida ? anyone? will pay .


----------



## That_Jetta_Over_There (Jul 18, 2016)

Is there anyone in the Dallas Texas area who can do Vag-com mods? I want to get some what is said to be super simple stuff done but I do not know anyone who can/


----------



## That_Jetta_Over_There (Jul 18, 2016)

*VagCom mods - Dallas area*

Is there anyone in the Dallas Texas area who can do Vag-com mods? I want to get some what is said to be super simple stuff done but I do not know anyone who can/


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Please remove me from this list. I am selling my VW and Vagcom as well.


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

Ben
[email protected]
Eau Claire, Wi 54701
VCDS





Sent from my iPhone6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dearhousem (May 10, 2012)

I have HEX CAN + Located in Syracuse N.Y 13037 

PM me for any more info


----------



## rmaccara (Aug 5, 2005)

Please remove me from the map.
Bedford, NS
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## o_a_ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

Please add my details - 

Ravi
Phoenix
HEX CAN USB / VCDS
[email protected]

Thanks,
Ravi.


----------



## Fluffyhams (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey i need a vagcom to activate some features on convenience mode like auto-mirror down when parallel parking, and controlling windows going up and down with my key fob

email me/pm me


Kenneth Mendez
Volkswagen CC 2010 TSI2.0t
New York, NY 10027
[email protected]


----------



## Raven8906 (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris
Margate, FL 33063
[email protected]
HEX-USB+CAN


----------



## Keith71 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone in the west central PA area with a vag com that could help me? My zip is 16866.


----------



## Tyler1990561 (Oct 19, 2016)

Antoine in Palm Beach county Florida with a Vag Vom willing to help with mods


----------



## Tyler1990561 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anybody* ^


----------



## Touareg1234 (Oct 31, 2016)

*VAG-Com in corvallis ore area*

need VAG-Com in corvallis ore area to help diagnose Touareg air suspension fault.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

Steven
San Diego, CA
Micro-CAN
PM me for contact info


----------



## Tomskullz (Nov 10, 2016)

*Coding*

Hi is anyone available in the Bullville / pine bush area in Orange County New York for coding on A4 b8 to activate paddle shifters on a steering wheel swap. 
Thank you
Tom


----------



## RedMK7Dave (Nov 1, 2016)

David
Lakeland, FL 33809 
PM
Micro-Can


----------



## jesusjellybeans (May 25, 2014)

is this still active? i see passaterer hasnt signed in for a year or so. 

I'd like to be added to the map

HEX + CAN USB
Amherst, NY / Buffalo, NY 14228
[email protected]
347-541-6288


----------



## 2003mk4vw (Oct 13, 2015)

Anybody in the new port richey florida area with vagcom for mkv jetta?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

2003mk4vw said:


> Anybody in the new port richey florida area with vagcom for mkv jetta?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I'm around the Clearwater / Palm Harbor area. Pm me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patoons (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone on western Long Island able to help with syncing key fobs after battery replacements in a B6 A4?


----------



## Kasey20 (Dec 12, 2016)

*Los Angeles Area*

Hello,

Is there anyone in the Los Angeles area with a Vag-com that can help me? I had my back up camera installed recently in my Tiguan and need this in order for it to work with my radio.

Thank you.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

Looking for a cable in the Knoxville area for like 10min to test my cruise control out.

Jef listed on the map isn't answering PMs.

PM me if you can help out...thanks


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Can I be removed from the map at 33414 please?


----------



## lumpy3551 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tomskullz said:


> Hi is anyone available in the Bullville / pine bush area in Orange County New York for coding on A4 b8 to activate paddle shifters on a steering wheel swap.
> Thank you
> Tom


 live in middletown N.Y. and have a Hex-can pro if you need help hot me up. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone in the Harrisburg/York PA area with VCDS? If so, shoot me a txt.

717 455 7500

Thanks!


----------



## Rick420 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Tampa FL.*

I would like to control the windows with the keyfob on my 2012 Passat se. I'm in the tampa area and willing to pay for the help. Please email me if you are interested in helping me out and making a couple of bucks. My email is [email protected]


----------



## RayD8693 (Feb 17, 2017)

Name: Ray D
Location: Tucson, AZ 
Contact: [email protected], (520) 484-5058
Cable: Hex + CAN


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Fredgoodsell (Feb 27, 2017)

Just joined the site. I'm looking for someone in Utah that has one that I can use to turn on a backup camera in a Tiguan. I'll send messages to the folks on the map in my area as well. Thanks!
-Matt


----------



## salda (Sep 13, 2001)

Anybody know how to get off the list?


----------



## renzh (Feb 9, 2017)

*Need a vagcom in Austin TX*

Hey can anyone lend me a vagcom for a TBA task? planning to do it in near future so email me / pm me.

Ren Zhang
Volkswagen Passat 2007 2.0T
Austin TX 78759
[email protected]


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Please take me off the list. I don't have a vagcom anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jignesh_pithia (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you please remove me from the map locator list
Jignesh Pithia
White Settlement Area, DFW, Texas.
Thanks


----------



## EvoKnvl (Jan 23, 2012)

Sold my cable awhile back as well. Please remove me from the map. Thanks again!


----------



## R Line (Sep 3, 2007)

Any one in NY area/Yonkers/Bronx/Westchester looking for someone to vag my car...program remote's for my alarm also little mods here and there also steering angle sensor as well! 

Have cash...or maybe some one can lend me there cable


----------



## R Line (Sep 3, 2007)

Any one in NY area/Yonkers/Bronx/Westchester looking for someone to vag my car...program remote's for my alarm also little mods here and there also steering angle sensor as well! 

Have cash...or maybe some one can lend me there cable


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 27, 2011)

Please take me off the list. I don't have a vagcom anymore.

Rochester, NY 14623
Vortex Sn: Raoul_Duke

Email: [email protected]


----------



## o_a_ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

Please add me to the list, VCDS dual hex can usb. 

Phoenix Metro, AZ 85296

Email[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## zzamm (Nov 5, 2003)

*SoCal Vag-Com Op Needed...*

*Hello,

Anyone anywhere near Ventura willing & able to help out a brand new '17 R-Line Passat ?
Would like to set the windows to go down or up from the remote, etc, etc.

I'll travel as needed & can compensate you for your time & expertise!

Thanks much!!*


----------



## zzamm (Nov 5, 2003)

zzamm said:


> *Hello,
> 
> Anyone anywhere near Ventura willing & able to help out a brand new '17 R-Line Passat ?
> Would like to set the windows to go down or up from the remote, etc, etc.
> ...


*I bet there's someone near-by that'll help out...
Just lemme know​*


----------



## Oldsklrbt (Jun 16, 2005)

*vag Rns-e scan needed Sumner/Edgewood Wa area*

just finished rns-e swap (no pin) from symphony 2 now need to get serial from vcds scan to get unlock pin, car 2003 audi a4 1.8t 
will compensate thanks


----------



## ChillyChills (Jul 13, 2017)

zzamm said:


> *Hello,
> 
> Anyone anywhere near Ventura willing & able to help out a brand new '17 R-Line Passat ?
> Would like to set the windows to go down or up from the remote, etc, etc.
> ...


uu5

You still looking? 
Oxnard near 5points, Just did the windows on my Jetta & a bunch of mods on my A4
Lmk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2017)

*AirBag Clear - Mt. Airy - Philadelphia, PA 19119*

Can anyone clear an airbag code I set off while dismantling my door to replace a broken window. I had disconnected the airbag to clean the broken glass and turned the car on to move the clamps down.

Keith
Mt. Airy - Philadelphia, PA 19119

VW GTI 2010
MK6


----------



## Nevada_TDI (Jul 23, 2011)

*Add me to the VCDS Locator List*

I live south of Reno, Nevada and can be reached by PM here or at TDIClub.com. My user name there is the same as here: Nevada_TDI, or I can be emailed at [email protected] dot com.


----------



## VWCC2009 (Jun 11, 2015)

*South Eastern Pennsylvania*

So here is my issue. I own a 2009 CC Sport. This car has been my best VW ever (once owned a 2001.5 passat and had to deal with the oil screen clog issue ). It has 100,000 miles plus and still kicks Arse on the highway. SO recently my Driver's side exterior door handle stopped working, remote will unlock the door but when you pull the door handle nothing happens (i presume there is a broken cable or component that broke). You can open the door from the inside latch with no issues. 
Took it to the dealer to inpsect. of course they told me it was an extensive job to do. As a matter of fact it was a $628.00 extensive job.... lol
SO i am looking for someone with a VAGCOM to access the remote control and open the windows with the remote for now (i could reach in and pull the inside handle to open the door) until i am ready to fork over the funds to actually repair the door handle 

So if anybody can assist, i will gladly pay for your time and efforts to assist.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## sxegti (Mar 16, 2016)

Anyway to have this map updated? I would like to update my information.


----------



## ShoeSkiVWVcabby (Apr 18, 2017)

anyone near Anaheim, CA That can help me out with a airbag light 97 mk3 cabrio. thanks


----------



## fitzys (Jan 22, 2018)

martytime said:


> *
> ==============================================================
> 
> To search for the nearest Vag-com type in your location in the link below for directions and contact information to the person closest to you:
> ...


*

Map worked great. Thanks!*


----------



## Supraseth94 (Feb 12, 2018)

*Is this still active?*

Hi guys,

Is this map still active? I need help in the Westchester NY area and I'm willing to drive to NYC, Bergen County, or Upstate NY. 

However, I don't see much action here and I noticed that I can't PM most of the people listed on the map. Am I missing something?

Thanks,
Seth


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

SQL is borked.

Looking in DFW if anyone is interested in helping, many beers and good conversation in trade


----------



## CCWILL (Oct 8, 2013)

seeking bergen/passaic/morris meetup. can provide cash for time and expertise
17 passat


Open/Close Windows via the Key Fob 
Enabling Driver’s Seat Heat Retention
Enabling Passenger’s Seat Heat Retention
Cluster Staging / Celebration
emergency braking engage flashers
change # of turn signal blinks


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

can you remove me please. I no longer have the cable.


----------



## Yng_Polo (Jun 28, 2013)

Is there anyone near the Southwest Michigan area willing to perform some vag mods on a 14 GLI? 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Who can I PM about updating my profile I’ve upgraded from KII to HEX+CAN so basically can scan anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munich1 (Aug 7, 2003)

*AUX code*

Need the radio AUX code programmed for a 2009 Jetta. Located in Columbus, OH.


----------



## Yng_Polo (Jun 28, 2013)

Is there anyone located in SW Michigan? I'm even willing to travel to Illinois. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatTDISEL13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyone have anything in Tampa or largo area? Need a towing module enabled on 2018 tiguan


----------



## PK Pilcher (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry for asking what may be a stupid question but is there a vag com "matrix" by chassis for either Audi or Volkswagen already done and posted? 
I have an 01 C5 allroad that I would like to see various tweaks and enhancements as well as a 2015 Q5 3.0 Sportline.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsl06 (Jun 10, 2018)

*VCDS Micro CAN in central southern NY*

Please add me to the list. I have the VCDS Micro CAN and am located in the Elmira-Corning area in NY. This is the list of cars it can be used for (taken from the Ross-Tech site).

All Golf platform cars (Mk5/Mk6/Mk7 platform) including:

2003+ VW Touran (1T chassis)

2004+ VW Golf/Rabbit/GTI (1K chassis) (2010+ models may have AJ in the VIN)

2004+ VW Caddy (2K chassis)

2004+ Audi A3/S3 (8P chassis) (2010+ models may have FM in the VIN)

2004+ Seat Altea (5P chassis)

2004+ Skoda Octavia (1Z chassis)

2005+ Seat Toledo (5P chassis)

2005+ Golf Plus (5M chassis)

2005+ Seat Leon (1P chassis)

2005.5+ Jetta/GLI (1K chassis)

2006+ Eos (1F chassis) (2010+ models may have AH in the VIN)

2007+ Audi TT (8J chassis) (2010+ models may have FK in the VIN)

2007+ VW Golf Variant/Wagon (1K chassis)

2008+ VW Tiguan (5N chassis) (2010+ models may have AX in the VIN)

2008+ Audi A3 Cabriolet (8P chassis)

2009+ VW Golf (5K chassis)

2011+ VW Jetta (16/AJ chassis)

2012+ VW Beetle (5C/AT chassis)

2013+ VW Golf Mk7 5G/AU chassis)

2013+ Audi A3/S3 8V/FF chassis)

2013+ Seat Leon (Rest-of-World) (5F chassis)

2013+ Skoda Octavia (Rest-of-World) (5E/NE chassis)

2015+ Audi TT (Rest-of-World) (8S/FV chassis)

2005.5+ VW Passat (3C chassis) (2010+ models may have AN in the VIN)

2008+ VW Passat CC (35 chassis) (2010+ models may have AN in the VIN)

2008+ Skoda Superb (3T chassis)

2009+ VW Scirocco (13 chassis)

2010+ Skoda Yeti (5L chassis)

2011+ VW Sharan (7N chassis)

2011+ Seat Alhambra (71 chassis)

2011+ Audi Q3 (8U/FS chassis)

2012+ VW Passat (NMS) (A3 chassis)

2015+ VW Polo (6C chassis)

2015+ Skoda Superb III (3V chassis)

2015+ VW Passat B8 (Rest-of-World) (3G chassis)

If your car's chassis type isn't on this list, it's not compatible with this interface! All of these chassis-types are the latest generation of that model. Previous generations of the same model are not compatible and should use a KII- or HEX- series interface instead. 

If you're not certain, please check your car's VIN. The 7th and 8th digit have the chassis code. 
For example: WAUMF78P06A0NNNNN is an 8P-chassis Audi A3.


----------



## BurrStone (Nov 6, 2012)

Please remove me from the list. Thank you!


----------



## livehifi (Jan 8, 2015)

*2008 VW Jetta SE (1K)*

Hi all! I am looking to get the radio code programmed for Aux input on my 08' Jetta. I believe it should be code 0010400 changed to 0040401 to enable Aux port.

I am in the Los Angeles area zip 90717 or Lomita, CA. Can someone help me out? I really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## BrianSalv (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone in NC. I’m in Wilmington, but willing to travel. I have a 2012 Jetta SE (sunroof and premium audio). I’m looking to try and get the 5 blink lane change, audio on till doors open, close/open windows via fob, and possibly auto tilt reverse mirrors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squallyv2 (Aug 31, 2007)

*HexCan*

Hey all, I don't know if the list is being maintained, but I have my HexCan and I'm located in South Central Pennsylvania area. I travel around a good bit, so pm me for my cell if you need work.


----------



## dsl06 (Jun 10, 2018)

*Vagcom in Central NY*

Please remove me from the list. I have sold my Vagcom. Thank you!


----------



## FiatCurrency (Sep 4, 2018)

hello!

i am in duluth ga and would like someone with vagcom to help me program my 2017 passat r-line


----------



## captinphildo (Mar 8, 2009)

Please remove me from the list. Thanks


----------



## heff3rd (Jan 16, 2011)

*Please remove me from the map*

Please remove me from the map ([email protected])


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi,
I'm in Roselle Il add me HP Automotive [email protected]


----------



## vwr32white (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello, is there anyone in the springfield, Massachusetts area that can help me with vcds for a 2008 r32? Thank you


----------



## vwr32white (Jul 28, 2018)

Bump


----------



## boonybouncer (Oct 23, 2010)

Please remove me from the list/map. Thanks


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

boonybouncer said:


> Please remove me from the list/map. Thanks


good luck man... i been trying to get removed for years..


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

placenta said:


> good luck man... i been trying to get removed for years..


So I take it they are not putting people on the list. Was going to ask but after reading this no thanks.


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I’ve been waiting for over a year to get my status upgraded from a Kii to a Hex+Can so basically hurry up and wait 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs_of_yukon (Dec 5, 2018)

anyone still on this necro thread?


----------



## vdubs_of_yukon (Dec 5, 2018)

*vcds locator*

feel free to contact me if you need access to vcds,vag commander,lemmiwinks,nefmoto
or anything like that 
vdubs_of_yukon club
name is aaron 
located in whitehorse yukon canada 
vcds 18.9
ross-tech hex-v2
ross-tech hex-usb
vag kkl 409.1
facebook @vdubs_of_yukon @onis mer
text message @867-334-7336


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Feb 28, 2014)

I need removed from the map as well.


----------



## MotoxMan129 (Aug 31, 2016)

*in need of VAG COM SCAN PHOENIX/MESA AREA*

Trying to figure out my odd tcm communication error. Need to scan somewhere in the phoenix metro area hopefully....thanks


----------



## tonytomasi (Aug 15, 2013)

No more europro, only rosstech now.


----------



## Hennessyasf (Apr 26, 2019)

Link to the updated map ? And also anyone has vcds im michigan mi ? Or toledo oh


----------



## 2002 A4 Quattro (Aug 13, 2019)

I’m in Birmingham Alabama. There is a Vagcom here on the map but I don’t see how to contact him/her. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Biker Bob (Oct 28, 2012)

*Need some vcds mods*

Anyone in the Indianapolis, Castleton, Fishers area that can do some vcds mods to a 2019 Arteon SEL-P R line


----------



## dieseltech06 (Dec 18, 2019)

*codes*

Hey Yukon, I just recently bought the ross tech VCDS HEX-V2 USB Interface and wanted to enable the DRL disable function in my dash board menu. Do you know the coding for that?


----------



## jukemaster (Mar 9, 2012)

Grant Park IL here w/ vag com

[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jignesh_pithia (Oct 5, 2014)

Please remove my location from the map.


----------



## gravis86 (Dec 26, 2011)

Who do we contact to be removed from the map?


----------



## zibercat (Aug 20, 2019)

*Help in the DMV area*

Anyone that can do MODS VCD/VAGCOM or other in or around DC, Maryland Virginia area??? Thanks


----------



## Crazymarkzee (Feb 25, 2020)

*i have hex v2 in wilmington nc*

add me to the map if its still alive, wilmington nc/ leland nc


----------



## sagunjak (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone in the king of Prussia area that can help me with the coding of my LED taillights on my MK7 golf r? Pm me or let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs_of_yukon (Dec 5, 2018)

Please feel free to add me to the locator list 

Hexv2,hex-can,vcp and more 
As well as Loaner handhelds 
Xtool,vgate...plus kkl cables and softwares for the diy types 




Find me at vdubsofyukon.com 
Facebook @vdubsofyukon
Instagram @vdubs_of_yukon
Email [email protected]


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Please update me to Hex-Net

Now that I'm limited to a number of Vins, I'm going to have to charge money if I have to use one of my slots.


----------



## Bige94 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a 2016 Volkswagen Passat R-Line 1.8 turbo I live in Northwest Kansas And I’m actually heading through Kansas City Through St. Louis all the way over through Louisville to Southern Kentucky if somebody is willing to tell me what all they can tweak on my car And if they are available


----------



## FireMkvi (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone have a vag-com to scan my 2012 golf TDI. I have some issues I’d like to figure out. I’m in Fort Lauderdale, Florida
Thanks


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

I would like to be added to the list, but the link to passater's profile is broken.
I'm in Versailles Missouri and have vag-com hex-can unlimited vin. Won't work for newer than 2019 but I believe it'll work for the others. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Milwaukee WI area.

I have the latest Hex-v2 purchased in 2020.

10 vin's and only one used. Since I am limited, I would require some kind of donation for help.

[email protected]


----------



## Chi_GTI (May 21, 2013)

Looking for Vag-Com in the Chicagoland area. Please message me. Thank you.


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I would like to be added to the list, but the link to passater's profile is broken.
> I'm in Versailles Missouri and have vag-com hex-can unlimited vin. Won't work for newer than 2019 but I believe it'll work for the others.


Hey another semi-local guy!! LOL


I'm currently in Sedalia, MO but work in KC. I have the HEX-NET Pro unlimited and am happy to help folks out.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Hey,
I have a couple people who have requested be removed from this map. 
Can somebody PM me so that I can get them removed? 

Thanks!


----------

